# 4K TV / Secondary PC Monitor recommendations out of the list below?



## Tobe404 (Dec 27, 2017)

Just after some opinions and / or recommendations out of the TVs below as a 4k TV / secondary gaming monitor:

https://www.radiorentals.com.au/television-rentals/ledlcd-tvs/43uj654t-lg-43-smart-uhd-4k-tv-/

https://www.radiorentals.com.au/television-rentals/ledlcd-tvs/43n6-hisense-43-uhd-led-smart-tv-/

https://www.radiorentals.com.au/television-rentals/ledlcd-tvs/kd43x7000e-sony-43-4k-uhd-led-tv-/

https://www.radiorentals.com.au/tel...d-tvs/th43ex600a-panasonic-43-4k-uhd-led-tv-/

https://www.radiorentals.com.au/tel...-tvs/ua43mu6100-samsung-43-uhd-smart-led-tv-/

I've read that cheaper LG TVs aren't true 4K (as in every third colour is replaced with white so it's RGBW not true RGB / 4k?) Is this true?

Also the lower the input lag / response time the better as it is going to be used for gaming in 4k.

Thanks guys.


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 27, 2017)

Do a search on the Whirlpool forums. That's where I get most of my tech reviews/advice.


----------



## Tobe404 (Dec 27, 2017)

Yeah I've done all that mate but still can't make a friggin' choice. Haha.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 27, 2017)

I don't understand any of this new guff,I'm still using the old CRT monitors & TV's-they work fine!!!


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 27, 2017)

not for professional gaming, 4k is best for such.


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 27, 2017)

If u want a “monitor” rather than a tv, just look for “144hz 1ms” screens


----------



## Tobe404 (Dec 27, 2017)

I have a 144Hz Ultrawide Monitor already. Hence why the TV will be more for mixed usage (Movies, 4k Gaming, Browsing, Youtube, etc).


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 27, 2017)

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/sony-5...th-high-dynamic-range/5748209.p?skuId=5748209

I’d go with something like this then. Better to trust a big brand like Sony then get a random offship brand, only downside is price, but then again anything that’s not pricey is not true 4K.

You also need something that can play 4K like a good computer or Xbox one x, that will also set you back a good chunk.

For pc 4K gaming you’re looking at about 2-3k$ For the computer if you want 60fps constant, if that even, would prob cost more. If you also plan on pc gaming on the tv, then u won’t need a smart tv, so take that into consideration aswell

Console can be done with xbone x, for a nice 700$


----------



## Tobe404 (Dec 27, 2017)

Yeah I have a fairly decent PC. Even if i have to knock a setting or two down I should be able to do 4k 60 Hz constant.
I ended up picking the Sony X7000E. Hope it serves me well.
Colour and picture wise the Panasonic just looked dull and washed out in store. The LG looked about on par with the Sony but the Sony was cheaper and I was worried about the RGBW issue on LG TVs.


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 27, 2017)

Sony isn't always the most expensive. When we decided to get a smart TV, the best one that suited us was an LG from my research at the time. Going into JB Hi-Fi, they didn't have the LG model we wanted; the equivalent Sony was on special, and they even took some more off because they didn't have the one we wanted.


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 27, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> Sony isn't always the most expensive. When we decided to get a smart TV, the best one that suited us was an LG from my research at the time. Going into JB Hi-Fi, they didn't have the LG model we wanted; the equivalent Sony was on special, and they even took some more off because they didn't have the one we wanted.


You can usually get even more off if you sweet talk the sales rep  I got a $1k tv for 850 last year for just asking how low they can go


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 27, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> You can usually get even more off if you sweet talk the sales rep  I got a $1k tv for 850 last year for just asking how low they can go


Yep. They even threw in a HDMI cable for us.


----------



## Tobe404 (Dec 27, 2017)

Yeah I did try and ask for a bit more off but the guy wouldn't budge. But then they'd already taken almost 100 off their previous sale price so can't really blame him.

Assuming no major issues with this TV I wont be upgrading again until OLED becomes a reasonable price anyway, so...


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 28, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> Sony isn't always the most expensive. When we decided to get a smart TV, the best one that suited us was an LG from my research at the time. Going into JB Hi-Fi, they didn't have the LG model we wanted; the equivalent Sony was on special, and they even took some more off because they didn't have the one we wanted.


Agreed. LG has always been the choice for me when it comes to TV's now since 2009. We only just upgraded to a smart TV so we can piggy back my brother-in-law's Netflix and this was the best one we could find that suited us. Rather than type what it is, I'll just post a photo of the box in my trailer. I bought this from Harvey Norman because JB HiFi had sold out of this particular model.
https://www.harveynorman.com.au/lg-49-uj654t-4k-ultra-hd-led-lcd-smart-tv.html







pinefamily said:


> Yep. They even threw in a HDMI cable for us.


I also bought a JBL 2.1 wireless Soundbar 350 for $454 to go with this TV.
https://www.harveynorman.com.au/jbl-2-1-wireless-soundbar-350.html








and Harvey Norman threw in a MONSTER BLACK PLATINUM HDMI cable for free, it was almost $200
https://www.harveynorman.com.au/monster-black-platinum-ultimate-5ft-hdmi-cable-with-ethernet.html
And free extended product care.
I like war movies, Black Hawk Down, We were Soldiers, Pearl Harbour, American Sniper, Act of Valor, etc etc. The viewing experience now makes me feel like I'm a part of the action. A soundbar makes all the difference, especially when helicopters and gunfire are involved...


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 28, 2017)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Agreed. LG has always been the choice for me when it comes to TV's now since 2009. We only just upgraded to a smart TV so we can piggy back my brother-in-law's Netflix and this was the best one we could find that suited us. Rather than type what it is, I'll just post a photo of the box in my trailer. I bought this from Harvey Norman because JB HiFi had sold out of this particular model.
> https://www.harveynorman.com.au/lg-49-uj654t-4k-ultra-hd-led-lcd-smart-tv.html
> View attachment 322463
> 
> ...


A 200$ hdmi cable?! Oh my... it’s like phone chargers all over again in the way some will charge 5x the price for the exact same item just for a little bit better quality... but hey, free is free and you can’t complain 

We set up a subwoofer to our tv and it’s quite funny watching things on the tv unit rumble around because of the bass


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 28, 2017)

We also got the $995 TV for $750.  paid full price for the soundbar and sub though.
[doublepost=1514406623,1514406440][/doublepost]Something with the HDMI cable too, apparently we get a free upgrade if and whenever a better one comes out, we just take the current one back to Harvey Norman with our receipt and they'll swap it for the latest one.


----------



## Carwoolan (Mar 7, 2018)

Tobe404 said:


> Yeah I have a fairly decent PC. Even if i have to knock a setting or two down I should be able to do 4k 60 Hz constant.
> I ended up picking the Sony X7000E. Hope it serves me well.
> Colour and picture wise the Panasonic just looked dull and washed out in store. The LG looked about on par with the Sony but the Sony was cheaper and I was worried about the RGBW issue on LG TVs.


How did te Sony X7000E go as a monitor?


----------



## Tobe404 (Mar 7, 2018)

Carwoolan said:


> How did te Sony X7000E go as a monitor?



Does the job. Really good picture (actually compared it to higher up models side by side and the difference really isn't that noticeable).

No complaints really (and I don't think I should anyway, since I only paid 700 for it). Does feel a bit sluggish in fast paced games but I'm not sure if that's actual input lag or the fact I'm going from 144 back to 60 Hz. I'd say the latter.


----------



## Carwoolan (Mar 9, 2018)

Tobe404 said:


> Does the job. Really good picture (actually compared it to higher up models side by side and the difference really isn't that noticeable).
> 
> No complaints really (and I don't think I should anyway, since I only paid 700 for it). Does feel a bit sluggish in fast paced games but I'm not sure if that's actual input lag or the fact I'm going from 144 back to 60 Hz. I'd say the latter.



Thanks very much. Its great to get feedback from someone who has actually done it! I am curious, how does it perform displaying text? I might want use it to look at large spreadsheets or technical drawings at times. If the text is good, I think I'll do it.


----------



## Tobe404 (Mar 9, 2018)

Carwoolan said:


> Thanks very much. Its great to get feedback from someone who has actually done it! I am curious, how does it perform displaying text? I might want use it to look at large spreadsheets or technical drawings at times. If the text is good, I think I'll do it.



Not sure about spreadsheets. But as far as the desktop or text in videos/browsing and what not goes. I have no problems reading text.

Pretty sure it's not on sale anymore though. Up to you if you want to wait for it to go back on sale or pay the extra.


----------



## Carwoolan (Mar 9, 2018)

Tobe404 said:


> Not sure about spreadsheets. But as far as the desktop or text in videos/browsing and what not goes. I have no problems reading text.
> 
> Pretty sure it's not on sale anymore though. Up to you if you want to wait for it to go back on sale or pay the extra.



Thanks again.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Mar 9, 2018)

TVs have lower refresh rates so probably aren't the best for gaming - are you sure your system is up to it? You'd need at least a GTX 1080 to do low res 4K at maybe 30FPS, and a 1080TI or a Titan to go at the standard 60FPS. Also, make sure that your CPU isn't bottlenecking the build - I normally wouldn't trust anything later than Kaby Lake for 4K, unless it's overclocked.


----------

